# Applying to USC MFA Film Production



## brian herzog (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi guys, i have read a bunch of the posts and gathered some good info. I am going to apply to USC for film production MFA in sept. I have read that is good to have high marks, I only have a 3.3 for my undergrad, is that not going to cut it. I also want to know what they want to see. I make small videos that win little contests, but dont have a lot of experience in the biz. Can anyone please tell me the average credentials for an accepted applicant?


----------



## Creartive_Mind (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Brian,
I too am an international student from India applying for USC MFA film production this year. I guess my knowledge is just as limited as yours on this matter and hopefully all the experienced friends here will help us through our ordeal.

All the best.


----------



## M Dawg (Apr 13, 2011)

Writing is what matters.  I've done tons of work in film, graduated with super high marks from a great school, had great recommendations, etc. and was not accepted either year I applied to USC because my creative writing is weak.

Don't worry about the video.  Submit photos.  More people get in on photos than on video.

Your writing, foremost your statement of purpose and second to that your creative sample, will determine whether or not you're accepted.  Everything else is secondary.


----------



## creativetype (Apr 13, 2011)

M Dawg,

How do you know that you were not accepted because of your creative writing?  How do you know that writing is the most important determinant in being accepted?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## M Dawg (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm repeating what I've heard from students who were admitted and attending.  It's easier to teach a good storyteller how to use a camera than teach a good cameraman how to tell stories is the idea.  I think.  Obviously there are other factors in being admitted, but a great statement is more important than anything else.


----------



## creativetype (Apr 13, 2011)

M Dawg,

Thanks for your response and it totally makes sense.


----------

